# Toro Z Master 23 Kohler engine won't start



## dscott (Jul 27, 2009)

Toro Z Master 23 Kohler engine won't start. It won't turn over at all. Just a click when you turn the key. Have brand new battery. Brake is on, motion levers in neutral positon, sitting on seat, PTO off.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum :wave:

First thing to determine, is the engine locked Up. You need to see, by using a wrench/socket on the pulley/flywheel to rotate the engine.

If the engine rotates OK, next try using jumper cables directly to the starter and see if it starts.

BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

dscott,

Did you get it figured out?? How many hours are on the machine?? Where do you store the mower??

I have a 2003 or 2004 model..... I forget the year I bought it, but I am sure it is identical to yours. Nice mower with the Z-stand on the front end for getting to the blades. I have under 250 hrs on mine and it never stays outside overnight and is not used on wet turf.

Depending on conditions that your mower is subjected to, you may have some corrosion issues in the electric system. Do as BG suggests and make sure the motor is not seized before looking into the electric system. It may be a simple issue with the starter motor needing replaced or bad connections somewhere within the starting circuit. Check the safety switches for the "sticks" (steering). My real guess is the starter or connections ......I don't think the starter will even click if the issue is with any safety device. Sitting in the seat is only required for PTO engagement and your mower should start with the seat tilted foreward (for jump starting).

I just replaced the battery on my mower..... the symptom seemed odd but plausable. The mower would die when the PTO was engaged!! It was just a matter of timing and luck..... the mower started fine and my son made a few laps in the yard with no problems. He was going to make a few more laps but it would not start.... no biggie, we just jump it. I figure it lost a connection between cells in the battery or the battery was weak due to age. More than likely it was a lost connection between cells due to the battery being jostled around while travelling over rough terrain.... it did start on it's own without being jumped. The odd part was that the engine would die when the PTO was engaged. If she no gotta da juice, she no gonna go..... the PTO is electric and the battery could not power the engine and the clutch at the same time. After charging, the battery was only putting out 10.7 volts. Time for a new battery. 

Good luck with the Toro and let us know what you find out.

SABL... (might have to change my nick, I can't afford Sam Adams at this time)


----------

